# What is this worm-like thing on my glass?



## BYHGAB (Jun 13, 2011)

I found these white worm-like things on my glass moving around in condensation. check it out:


----------



## Darts15 (Jun 5, 2011)

Picture didn't show. What color is it?


----------



## deboardfam (Feb 7, 2011)

Picture doesnt show.. but check out nemerteans. Found them in my viv, made a thread like this, and Ed helped me out (thanks ed). Not harmful to frogs but will dessimate microfauna. Not saying thats what it is since I cant see a pic, but check it out.


----------



## BYHGAB (Jun 13, 2011)

sorry i finally got the picture to load. they bend in the middle. I hope they dont wipe out my springs, I just seeded the tank


----------



## Mitch (Jun 18, 2010)

Most likely grindal worms. They're harmless and often come along with springtail cultures.


----------



## BYHGAB (Jun 13, 2011)

Well I just added two springtail cultures on saturday so I suppose that would explain it. Do I have anything to worry about?


----------



## Darts15 (Jun 5, 2011)

And about how big are they? I suppose if you have frogs in there you've been feeding it could be a fruit fly larvae......


----------



## BYHGAB (Jun 13, 2011)

they are the width of my springs, and probably 3-4mm in lenths, the move in a writhing motion, almost snake-like.


----------



## Mitch (Jun 18, 2010)

BYHGAB said:


> they are the width of my springs, and probably 3-4mm in lenths, the move in a writhing motion, almost snake-like.


Yea, sounds like Grindals. You have nothing to worry about... they'll die off eventually when the springs take over.


----------



## BYHGAB (Jun 13, 2011)

They are literally all over the glass! then I found a white worm that is even thinner, it is twice the length and is curling from the center outwards, almost like a grapevine look.


----------



## deboardfam (Feb 7, 2011)

+1 Grindal... now I can see the pic and description.

Nemerteans I mentioned before are longer and more pinkish.


----------



## PeanutbuttER (Jan 1, 2011)

It could also be just a fruit fly maggot. That's basically what they look like when they get caught in a droplet of water. They squirm around, but they can't get out. It's hard to say though since 1) the picture isn't super clear and 2) there's nothing really nearby that can be used to get a feel for its size. From what I saw, they tend to stretch both ends left, then both ends right in a fairly coordinated manner and back and forth like that.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Mitch said:


> Most likely grindal worms. They're harmless and often come along with springtail cultures.


How do you know that they are grindal worms (Enchytraeus buchholzi) and not free living nematodes? As I understand it, grindal worms don't like high water content in thier habitat as it can reduce to stop reproduction. 

Ed


----------

